# Zilla Kill Idea



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

How about for our next Zilla Kill we do something a little different. I have an idea for an outstanding target, but instead of all sending a bunch of sticks, how about we make this one more meaningful to the recipient....everyone kick in $10 and we will buy a box of something really nice to send his way....something different, something fun! Let me know Killas and we start the blueprint for this attack!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

OOOOORRRRRR we could bomb one of our own...I will put all of our names in a hat and pull one of the Zilla Killas. The one Zilla Killa who is chosen will be instructed to bomb sonmeone else, while the rest of us bomb him!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> How about for our next Zilla Kill we do something a little different. I have an idea for an outstanding target, but instead of all sending a bunch of sticks, how about we make this one more meaningful to the recipient....everyone kick in $10 and we will buy a box of something really nice to send his way....something different, something fun! Let me know Killas and we start the blueprint for this attack!


That does sound interesting.......be a whole lotta boxes of Ron Mexico or Calle Ocho! :woohoo:
I'm in!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

doh, wrong thread. But that sounds like a unique idea prime!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the box idea. The next target, if it is who i think it is, is very deserving !!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man, I need to set up a private website strictly for Zilla Killas to make this easier...LOL Need around 20 bombers at $10 a box to get what I would like for this next Bombee.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a swet screen-printing press in my basement...maybe start sending out "I Got Zilla Killed" with our bombs?!?!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't wear yourselves out in a month!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Don't wear yourselves out in a month!


Quiet down Prancer...we know what we're doing! LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

As a loyal member of the Killa Zilla forces - I'm in with whatever you decide.

PS - Calle Ocho's aren't a _bad_ stick?!? LOL


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Man, I need to set up a private website strictly for Zilla Killas to make this easier...LOL Need around 20 bombers at $10 a box to get what I would like for this next Bombee.


You know, I do have a web server :hat:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Ohhh yeahhhh! Not sure who it's going to but I could afford to kick the $10 in!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

you say I bomb


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Donovan, have you been initiated into the Zilla Killas ????


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

A box bomb would be something else!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea and for $10 it would be an awesome hit. MF LE boxes are coming out this month.... just sayin.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

30 at 10 can get just about any box out there.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Donovan, have you been initiated into the Zilla Killas ????


I haven't officially launched anything with the ZKs, but I definitely want in on this for sure!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Don't wear yourselves out in a month!


Best post I've seen in any of the Zilla threads. Old & Cunning will win over force every time.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Best post I've seen in any of the Zilla threads. Old & Cunning will win over force every time.


I wouldn't say "every time"...the Killas have the strength in numbers and are rocking the Puff world!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, we are going forth with the next assault....please check your PM's my friends! Lets make this thing happen....who is our next victim?!?! Is it one of our own? Is it someone from the Unites States? Do we dare attack a former target again? Is it someone brand new? Maybe it is a Puff veteran...maybe it is a Puff newbie. Ahhh, the possibilities are endless....get your war helmets on fellas. We strike soon!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Quiet down Prancer...we know what we're doing! LOL


Damn kipp.......you had me out of my chair.....ound:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Ok, we are going forth with the next assault....please check your PM's my friends! Lets make this thing happen....who is our next victim?!?! Is it one of our own? Is it someone from the Unites States? Do we dare attack a former target again? Is it someone brand new? Maybe it is a Puff veteran...maybe it is a Puff newbie. Ahhh, the possibilities are endless....get your war helmets on fellas. We strike soon!


Kipp- As I stated in my PM earlier, unfortunately I will have to sit this one out and probably most future missions. I guess you can say I am now a member of the Zilla Killa reserves. Good luck with the mission and all future missions. I will join in when funds and or supply allows.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Kipp- As I stated in my PM earlier, unfortunately I will have to sit this one out and probably most future missions. I guess you can say I am now a member of the Zilla Killa reserves. Good luck with the mission and all future missions. I will join in when funds and or supply allows.


Shane we know your with us in spirit -hope everything gets better for you.


----------

